# Duke-Nukem-Film von den Machern von Cobra Kai in der Entwicklung



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Duke-Nukem-Film von den Machern von Cobra Kai in der Entwicklung*

					Duke Nukem kehrt zurück! Doch wird er nicht als Videospielheld zurückkehren, sondern als Filmprojekt für die große Leinwand. Die Macher der Netflix-Serie Cobra Kai übernehmen die Produktion.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Duke-Nukem-Film von den Machern von Cobra Kai in der Entwicklung*


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juni 2022)

Ich bin mal gespannt welche Zigarren der Duke raucht.


----------



## Skade (11. Juni 2022)

wie soll das funktionieren? Duke Nukems Humor ist sehr..aehem extrem...sexistisch..brutal. ...das in der heutige Woke-Zeit?
Entweder ziehen die das wirklich durch oder der Film wird so kastriert das  er der neue Hassfilm der Fans wir.d


----------



## nTc21 (11. Juni 2022)

Skade schrieb:


> wie soll das funktionieren? Duke Nukems Humor ist sehr..aehem extrem...sexistisch..brutal. ...das in der heutige Woke-Zeit?
> Entweder ziehen die das wirklich durch oder der Film wird so kastriert das  er der neue Hassfilm der Fans wir.d


 Die Zielgruppen wird wohl Personen weit über 30 sein. Also darf der Film  sexistisch,brutal und unmoralisch sein. Der Film darf am Ende nur nicht viel kosten, um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben die Produktionskosten einzuspielen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juni 2022)

Mich wundert das Uwe Boll nicht die Regie übernimmt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mich wundert das Uwe Boll nicht die Regie übernimmt.


Das kam mir auch in den Sinn.


----------



## VeriteGolem (12. Juni 2022)

Entweder verwässerter Wokemüll oder eben Uwe Boll. Dümmste Lizenz aller Zeiten. Der Duke war schon immer Doom für Arme.


----------



## Johnny05 (12. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt welche Zigarren der Duke raucht.



Ich stelle mir eher die Frage welcher Schauspieler den Duke verkörpern sollte . Für mich persönlich käme Arnold Schwarzenegger a la "Predator" in Frage , aber der ist mittlerweile zu alt .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Juni 2022)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir eher die Frage welcher Schauspieler den Duke verkörpern sollte . Für mich persönlich käme Arnold Schwarzenegger a la "Predator" in Frage , aber der ist mittlerweile zu alt .


Den hatte ich schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag vorgeschlagen oder Dolph Lundgren.
Aber das sind alles schon Rentner und so alt ist der Duke nun auch nicht im Spiel.


----------



## RyzA (12. Juni 2022)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir eher die Frage welcher Schauspieler den Duke verkörpern sollte . Für mich persönlich käme Arnold Schwarzenegger a la "Predator" in Frage , aber der ist mittlerweile zu alt .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Johnny05


John Cena z.B.


----------



## facehugger (12. Juni 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> John Cena z.B.


Jaaa, weil "The Rock" hätte ohne Frage den richtigen Körper für, aber eben nicht die passende Gusche. 

Nur meine Meinung zu 

Gruß


----------



## raPid-81 (12. Juni 2022)

Skade schrieb:


> wie soll das funktionieren? Duke Nukems Humor ist sehr..aehem extrem...sexistisch..brutal. ...das in der heutige Woke-Zeit?
> Entweder ziehen die das wirklich durch oder der Film wird so kastriert das  er der neue Hassfilm der Fans wir.d



Ich schätze "The Boys" ist komplett an Dir vorbei gegangen? Ziemlich erfolgreiche Amazon-Serie, Anti-Marvel, voll von Gemetzel, Vergewaltigungen und anderen Greueltaten.


----------



## Iffadrim (13. Juni 2022)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den hatte ich schon mal in einem anderen Beitrag vorgeschlagen oder Dolph Lundgren.
> Aber das sind alles schon Rentner und so alt ist der Duke nun auch nicht im Spiel.



Auch wenn Dolph Lundgren mittlerweile etwas älter ist, würde es dennoch passen, da man ja auch Rückblenden oder eben Duke in Rente machen könnte.

Und wenn der Film sexistisch und sonst was wird.
Egal!
Es ist der Duke.
Ein nett gemeinter Hinweis zu Beginn, dass man nicht alles für voll nehmen soll und der Film politisch unkorrekt ist sollte reichen
um den Leuten vor Augen zu führen, dass es eine Parodie ist.

 Aber bitte bitte kein Uwe Boll als Regisseur.


----------



## RyzA (13. Juni 2022)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Aber bitte bitte kein Uwe Boll als Regisseur.


Das war von meiner Seite aus auch nicht ernst gemeint.


----------

